# My Fleet



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

I while back I saw a few “my fleet” posts, and I figured it’s about time I should do one.
Union Pacific 1400: bought at a local hobby shop the day after Christmas.
WP 803: birthday gift from my grandparents for my 13th birthday.
B&O 4473: purchased February 2020, at a local hobby shop.
Red & White F-7: (Ex Santa-Fe 20-something) purchased at the Saline train show a few weeks before the great shutdown.
GN 1208: purchased at the Saline train show, number is the same date as my birthday, so I decided that was it was a must have.
Soo 25: I have no information on this one, sorry.
Soo 106-0403 A-B: found it for 20$ at local hobby shop, I have a thing for F units, so I decided why not.
GN 126: recent purchase, really liked it, so when a few months passed and I had enough I got it.
All and all, I’m quite proud of my collection!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Nice line up, but as Queen of the GN, you need more Great Northern locos.
I’m wondering what the inspiration was for the red and white F7. Was there actually a prototype or did whoever painted it feel kind of whimsical?


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

I saw one of those pinwheel mints you get at Christmas sometimes, and thought “wow that would look good on an F unit” and went on and painted it, it’s pretty good for just being painted with a brush. The decals are from a Revell 1/76 Vought F-4U Corsair, I know they’re not the correct size, but I like ‘em.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

No problem using 1/76 decals on an HO (1/87) locomotive....especially when the paint scheme is a fantasy one.....there’s no real one for anyone to compare the sizes of the numbering and lettering, so you’re good.....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice line up of locomotives. Enjoy.
Thanks for showing.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Old_Hobo said:


> No problem using 1/76 decals on an HO (1/87) locomotive....especially when the paint scheme is a fantasy one.....there’s no real one for anyone to compare the sizes of the numbering and lettering, so you’re good.....


That's probably true, but I believe these are N-scale locomotives.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

You are correct John.....I made an error on the scale here......but the same end result holds true.....if there is no “real” piece of equipment to compare to a fantasy model car, then you’re still good.....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're good if the huge decal will fit on an N-scale locomotive.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Depends on what size the decal image is, I guess.....


----------

